# 尾大不掉



## ntmaster

「說穿了，公文旅行是台灣公務部門不敢負責任的長年積習，國民黨過去一黨獨大時沒辦法改善，民進黨執政八年依然故我，以致國民黨重新執政後仍然*尾大不掉*。 」

我第一次聽到「尾大不掉」這個詞彙是在10年前。之前從來沒有聽過。但這個詞彙在台灣有人在用，甚至正式的新聞文章也有用。

我想問的是，這個詞彙在台灣以外的地區也有在用嗎？還是它只是一個地區性詞彙？

Thanks.


----------



## YangMuye

真奇怪。你怎麼會有這樣的疑問。又不是臺灣發明的詞。爲什麼別的地方不能用？
這個詞語出《左傳》。


----------



## BODYholic

YangMuye said:


> 真奇怪。你怎麼會有這樣的疑問。又不是臺灣發明的詞。爲什麼別的地方不能用？
> 這個詞語出《左傳》。



Please, 他是问有在用吗, 不是能不能用. 这点都搞不清楚.

我们这里就没见用过.也许还没那个须要吧!


Posted via mobile


----------



## kath_01

It is not a common phrase to use in Hong Kong either. 
in fact, I've never came across it before, probably it's just not a popular reference here.


----------



## Ghabi

To me it's a rather common phrase. Actually I hear it in daily life, not just read it. But I guess it's just personal.


----------



## Jerry Chan

這成語也不算太僻,我記得中學時讀中國歷史,便提及唐代節度史尾大不掉。


----------



## ljinga

事实上，我从来没听过这个词。


----------



## Geysere

只是中学语文做考试题时见的比较多,生活中偶尔读到一两次吧.


----------



## Jessie.D

“尾大不掉”？ 

汗! 啥意思？

中国人都不懂呀! - -||


----------



## samanthalee

ntmaster said:


> 我第一次聽到「尾大不掉」這個詞彙是在10年前。之前從來沒有聽過。但這個詞彙在台灣有人在用，甚至正式的新聞文章也有用。


ntmaster，
有一点好奇…  在台灣，「尾大不掉」的「尾」是念「蟻」（yǐ）還是念「偉」（wěi）？



Jessie.D said:


> “尾大不掉”？
> 
> 汗! 啥意思？
> 
> 中国人都不懂呀! - -||



我在新加坡也没听过。kath_01 也说她在香港没听过。

词典说是“尾巴大，摇不动”，比喻组织过于庞大，没办法迅速灵活地做出反应。
 全句是“末大必折，尾大不掉”；意思是“树枝越长越大，有一天必定会自己折断，尾巴越长越大，有一天就会摇不动。”


----------



## Ghabi

Jessie.D said:


> “尾大不掉”？
> 
> 汗! 啥意思？
> 
> 中国人都不懂呀! - -||


I don't think it's necessary to say that, although you may be joking. I heard this phrase in real life when people talked about the beauracratic stuff (the HKSAR governament and all those committees blah-blah-blah). And I read this phrase many times in print. It's not very common but by no means obscure.


----------



## windhair

This phrase is not commonly used, but can still be seen in some text.


----------



## ntmaster

samanthalee said:


> ntmaster，
> 有一点好奇… 在台灣，「尾大不掉」的「尾」是念「蟻」（yǐ）還是念「偉」（wěi）？”


 
我聽他們說的時候，是唸「偉」。


----------

